# building drag track and need timing system



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Does anybody have a timing system that will work for HO and maybe later for 1/24, I don`t have a ton fo money for this project.I have extra computer with windows.to run it. I`m hopeing for 1/4mile ho and 1/8 mile in 1/24
thanks for some help
Coro Kid


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Budget Drag Timing system*

Trakmate has a budget drag timing system available for ~$120.

The website is:

http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/index.htm


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks
CORO KID


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You could also buy the DOS version for $60 if you really wanted to save money.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Gregory Braun has free software for a timer you build yourself www.hoslotcarracing.com. Mine works great.


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks for tips!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I have the TrackMate timer for my dragstrip and a 4 lane road course. Both work very well. I would not hesitate to purchase them again.

You can also transfer the system to any scale cars and track you want.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Slott V said:


> You could also buy the DOS version for $60 if you really wanted to save money.


I still run the DOS version, No Complaints!


----------

